# Dancer and her girls and new litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dancer is from a tri litter and Spirit is a yellow tri buck. They had two litters and now Spirit is working on a new litter with another nice little tricolor doe. Here are just a couple of photos of Dancer, her older girls, and her newest litter who are about six days old now.






I really like this long haired agouti girlie!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

nawwwww :love1 :love :love1 :love


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1 The agouti girlie is very pretty :love1


----------

